# Long Term Rentals in Costa Blanca



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there. We are hoping to move to Costa Blanca later this year and are currently looking at various properties for long term rent.

We have found one that we like in Playa Flamenca but not sure about the area.

I have family who live near Alcoy in Northern CB and wondered if anyone knew of any rentals near Denia, Oliva etc?

Either private or agency - but would need 2 bed villa with private garden - also one dog allowed!

We are hoping to come over within the next few weeks so if we can line up some viewings that would be fantastic

Thanks for your help!
Tina


----------



## franny (Jul 12, 2008)

unless you have very well-paid jobs lined up, think hard about moving here. have lived here two years and am leaving to go to france for a more secure work life. spain is lovely for holidays but most workers are shamefully exploited. don´t burn any bridges.


----------



## franny (Jul 12, 2008)

*think hard before moving here*




franny said:


> unless you have very well-paid jobs lined up, think hard about moving here. have lived here two years and am leaving to go to france for a more secure work life. spain is lovely for holidays but most workers are shamefully exploited. don´t burn any bridges.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Err .... from what I hear things aren't too rosey in France 

I am just outside Oliva, I can get the names of some rental agents if you like when I am down in the town next.

You want town or rural?


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Franny, I've got a very well paid job working remotely in the UK and can just transfer to remote working in Spain. We've thought about this and worked out the finances and its feasible for us. My partner will be looking for work when we move to Spain but my income can cover all our outgoings for at least 6 months so hopefully should be ok - anyway we only live once and if it doesn't work out we'll still have our home in England to move back to.

Stravinsky you've been very helpful so far and I would be grateful if you could get details of some agents as we'll be visiting Spain end of July and hoping to set up some viewings. Ideally town not rural as I'll need good landline and ADSL, plus partner will need to look for work in property care.

Thanks again
Tina


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

TinaP said:


> Thanks Franny, I've got a very well paid job working remotely in the UK and can just transfer to remote working in Spain. We've thought about this and worked out the finances and its feasible for us. My partner will be looking for work when we move to Spain but my income can cover all our outgoings for at least 6 months so hopefully should be ok - anyway we only live once and if it doesn't work out we'll still have our home in England to move back to.
> 
> Stravinsky you've been very helpful so far and I would be grateful if you could get details of some agents as we'll be visiting Spain end of July and hoping to set up some viewings. Ideally town not rural as I'll need good landline and ADSL, plus partner will need to look for work in property care.
> 
> ...



No probs, probably tomorrow
I know the apartments in Oliva Town go for €450ish a month. Theres two parts to Oliva though, the town and the playa. You can walk from the town to the beach (I do it every morning for exercise)

What you probably will find is that rentals in Denia are more expensive than Oliva though


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Err .... from what I hear things aren't too rosey in France
> 
> I am just outside Oliva, I can get the names of some rental agents if you like when I am down in the town next.
> 
> You want town or rural?


Hi Stravinski,
After much prospecting we did confine our project "Moving to Spain" to the Costa Blanca. It does seam a good compromise if one considers price/quality – security – and some other factors. I am going to arrive with my wife in Benidorm September 1st. Our first idea about looking for a residence was Benidorm, which has many offers considering apartments. But I have some friends, which recommended Altea. AND…. I also did had a look (Internet-Google Earth & pictures) at Oliva! I did try to find apartments for rent at Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com, but I couldn’t find anything. If you could get the names of some rental agents mentioned above. This would be of great help. The idea of walking every day to beach for exercise sounds great ☺

We are a family of three, with a four years old boy. We are looking for a three bedrooms place, either apartment or small house for rent. By the why, we are not planing to work in Spain. 

Thank you in advance for any information!

Eva33


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, looked at the agents but kept to those that have a good amount of rentals, as many are sales.

The main one in Oliva seems to be Anacasa
Alquiler de apartamentos en Oliva | Apartamentos en Oliva | Inmobiliarias en Oliva

Safor Property Services
Safor Property Services - Properties - Propiedades inmobiliarias: houses - casas, Ronda, flats - pisos, villas, farm houses - fincas, plots - parcelas...

Hamiltons
Costa Blanca Property - Hamiltons of London S.L

and the town tourist web site
Tourist-Oliva.com | Oliva’s tourist information website

Hope this helps


----------



## reallylight (May 6, 2008)

franny said:


> unless you have very well-paid jobs lined up, think hard about moving here. have lived here two years and am leaving to go to france for a more secure work life. spain is lovely for holidays but most workers are shamefully exploited. don´t burn any bridges.


I'll second this. You'll do no good by rushing into a decision - you have to think very carefully about what you want out of the move. Try and weigh up the options from an impartial standpoint (I know it will be hard!) and you'll realise whether moving is the right decision for you. And remember: always have a back-up! Don't just leave everyone in the UK in the lurch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> OK, looked at the agents but kept to those that have a good amount of rentals, as many are sales.
> 
> The main one in Oliva seems to be Anacasa
> Alquiler de apartamentos en Oliva | Apartamentos en Oliva | Inmobiliarias en Oliva
> ...


Thanks! This for sure does help. If I trust the Internet there seem to be many "pisos" for rent!
Question for Costa Blanca residents: Which would you recommend: Benidorm, Denia, Altea or Oliva? I need a place with a primary school and possibly a life without (or nealy without....) a car. Working is not an issue.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva33 said:


> Thanks! This for sure does help. If I trust the Internet there seem to be many "pisos" for rent!
> Question for Costa Blanca residents: Which would you recommend: Benidorm, Denia, Altea or Oliva? I need a place with a primary school and possibly a life without (or nealy without....) a car. Working is not an issue.


Denia or Oliva

Benidorm is nice to visit, but apparently can be a nightmare to live in, especially July & August. Altea is lovely also, but is getting built on everywhere.

Denia & Oliva are likely to be better priced
Less built up
Excellent transport links


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Denia or Oliva
> 
> Benidorm is nice to visit, but apparently can be a nightmare to live in, especially July & August. Altea is lovely also, but is getting built on everywhere.
> 
> ...


I did finally choose Alicante! I am not made for "Pueblo Life" and we (me, my wife, and 4 year old) would like to try to integrate with the Spanish population and not live in an ex-pat ghetto. I don't know if it will work..... My wife (Filipina) already did observe that the Spaniards always seam to be angry when they talk.... Also respect for older people does not seam to be fashion over here. She was shocked when they all called me by my first name, and not "Sir"  as in the Philippines. Personally this is not important to me, but it is kind of interesting that a poor third world country over all shows better education as an European, developed country such as Spain. 
We did rent a very nice flat, 100 meter from a big shopping center, with a Carrefour, school (200m away) and all other things one can need. 3 bedrooms, 130 m2 and a terrace of 120m2! 900 per month. Beach and central market is 15 minutes away with bus, no need for a car. This is not a lifestyle, which can suit everybody, but we will try it out.
For our papers (I am Swiss) I did go the "Estranjeria" :-( The policemen did start yelling at me, because he could not understand what I wanted - My Spanish is actually quite good, but I think this was his "policy". There was a line of at least 250 people! This was at 08:30 AM. One men from Bolivia told me he was there since 01:00 AM. He did bring a blanket in order to sleep on the floor. I did go straight back home and did call a lawyer. He will fix all for me. It will cost money, but I cannot stand in line for 10 hours, about 5 of them in the bright sun. 

I will keep on posting of my experience. Just to repeat for those, which did not read my earlier posts: I am a Swiss national, married to a Philippine national and we have a little boy. I did live in Spain before; I have a NIE, but no residency. My wife has nothing, just a tourist visa.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva33 said:


> I did finally choose Alicante! I am not made for "Pueblo Life" and we (me, my wife, and 4 year old) would like to try to integrate with the Spanish population and not live in an ex-pat ghetto. I don't know if it will work..... My wife (Filipina) already did observe that the Spaniards always seam to be angry when they talk.... Also respect for older people does not seam to be fashion over here. She was shocked when they all called me by my first name, and not "Sir"  as in the Philippines. Personally this is not important to me, but it is kind of interesting that a poor third world country over all shows better education as an European, developed country such as Spain.
> We did rent a very nice flat, 100 meter from a big shopping center, with a Carrefour, school (200m away) and all other things one can need. 3 bedrooms, 130 m2 and a terrace of 120m2! 900 per month. Beach and central market is 15 minutes away with bus, no need for a car. This is not a lifestyle, which can suit everybody, but we will try it out.
> For our papers (I am Swiss) I did go the "Estranjeria" :-( The policemen did start yelling at me, because he could not understand what I wanted - My Spanish is actually quite good, but I think this was his "policy". There was a line of at least 250 people! This was at 08:30 AM. One men from Bolivia told me he was there since 01:00 AM. He did bring a blanket in order to sleep on the floor. I did go straight back home and did call a lawyer. He will fix all for me. It will cost money, but I cannot stand in line for 10 hours, about 5 of them in the bright sun.
> 
> I will keep on posting of my experience. Just to repeat for those, which did not read my earlier posts: I am a Swiss national, married to a Philippine national and we have a little boy. I did live in Spain before; I have a NIE, but no residency. My wife has nothing, just a tourist visa.


Most Spaniards are loud .... it doesn't necessarily mean they are shouting at you 
Im not sure that not calling you Sir means the Spanish nation is less educated than a third world country though 

Well please keep us informed of your journey and how you find Alicante


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Most Spaniards are loud .... it doesn't necessarily mean they are shouting at you


I know , but for my wife it's the first time in Spain.



Stravinsky said:


> Im not sure that not calling you Sir means the Spanish nation is less educated than a third world country though


Of course, but it is still a fact that generally speaking, formal education is much more traditional in the Philippines. Personally I do not really consider the spanish way as negative, because even if the Filipinos call you Sir and give you a big smile, many of them will not hesitate to cheat you or maybe even worst.



Stravinsky said:


> Well please keep us informed of your journey and how you find Alicante


Until now I found Alicante a great place, but I am only here since a week. Not to big, but still a good size city. And quite cheaper cost of living as Barcelona or even Tarragona.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Eva33 said:


> I know , but for my wife it's the first time in Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive got to admit I dont know Alicante that well. Its somewhere we pass on the way to the airport
Ive been only a few times and found it a bit overpowering for some reason. Seemed very condensed. I'm guessing from what you say you're not right in the centre though?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive got to admit I dont know Alicante that well. Its somewhere we pass on the way to the airport
> Ive been only a few times and found it a bit overpowering for some reason. Seemed very condensed. I'm guessing from what you say you're not right in the centre though?


Hi Stravinsky, 
You are right, we are about 10 minutes by car from the center, in a kind of futuristic new Neighborhood. The center of Alicante is quite small, old and actually nothing really special.
There is a very nice beach front with decent restaurants. But the city has expanded tremendously, actually too much, because there are so many flats for rent and for sale, that I nearly could not believe it. It will probably getting more in this direction, since the spanish government will put a nearly complete stop to the immigration of foreign workers starting from 2009. 

I am aware that this kind of life is probably not the one most foreigners, which come to Spain, are looking for. Me also, I never did live this kind of lifestyle before and also, I am only for 10 days in Alicante, so I really can not give any kind of valid opinion until now.

While living in Tarragona, my house was right in "primera linea" with the beach in front. I think in the time of four years, I went to the beach not more then a douzen times..... But I also had to take my car to buy a bread and had other negative experiences, mostly due to the intolerance of Catalan nationalistic people, which seams to be different over here.
But let's see, if after a while it's no good, we will move on.


----------



## pepesmith (Sep 14, 2008)

*Accommodation*

Are you still looking for somewhere to stay?

QUOTE=TinaP;37711]Hi there. We are hoping to move to Costa Blanca later this year and are currently looking at various properties for long term rent.

We have found one that we like in Playa Flamenca but not sure about the area.

I have family who live near Alcoy in Northern CB and wondered if anyone knew of any rentals near Denia, Oliva etc?

Either private or agency - but would need 2 bed villa with private garden - also one dog allowed!

We are hoping to come over within the next few weeks so if we can line up some viewings that would be fantastic

Thanks for your help!
Tina[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I really wouldn't recommend Playa Flamenca, it's crime ridden and hardly what I'd call "Spain". Each to their own but its definitely NOT my cup of tea!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

pepesmith said:


> Are you still looking for somewhere to stay?
> 
> QUOTE=TinaP;37711]Hi there. We are hoping to move to Costa Blanca later this year and are currently looking at various properties for long term rent.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No, that's it, we have a place in Alicante town. Alicante town is a great place, with all the advantages of the surrounding pueblos (Beach etc.) but also the commodities of a real mid-size town.
There are plenty of rentals available. Of course if you are looking for less expensive and still very good, there is less choice. My experience is, that even if they write: "NO dogs” you can still negotiate, since they have trouble to find solvent renters. I think if I would have to start looking again, I would first choose an area and then drive around to look at the "Alquiler" signs hanged out at the houses. There is always a phone number. This way you do not loose your time at looking at flats in neighborhoods where do not want to live anyway.

P.S. I WOULD NOT RENT JUST BY WEBSITE OR OWNER/AGENCY CONTACT. I HAD A BIG SURPRISE THAT WAY, WHEN SEEING THE "REAL HOUSE" AND LOST 600 EUROS RESERVATION FEE.


----------



## Paulita (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Tina

I have a property with 2 beds 1 bathroom and a private garden that I am happy to have a dog for rent in a town called Benichmbla. If its not too far away from where you are looking let me know and I can give you some more info. I am only looking for 400 euros a month plus bills.

Paula


----------

